

Find beautiful images in 5 seconds  - sameganegie
http://bestproductips.blogspot.com/2012/07/find-free-images-in-5-seconds.html

======
Rhymenocerus
This seems pretty cool for an ad-free site. But I guess it has static results,
they're not doing a web search.

------
sameganegie
Yes, i think that the site pick just the first result of image of the search
engines

